# operating manual



## vagelis Margaritis (Nov 16, 2021)

Good morning from Greece 

I own a used tractors brand YANMAR RS-24. (It's exactly the same as the SHIBAURA RS-24). But the operating manual I have is in Japanese. In YANMAR for Europe that I addressed I replied that in Europe this type of tractor is not covered and therefore they cannot serve me Please tell me that I can provide the corresponding operating manual in English. 

Thank you 

Vagelis Margaris


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

vagelis Margaritis said:


> Good morning from Greece
> 
> I own a used tractors brand YANMAR RS-24. (It's exactly the same as the SHIBAURA RS-24). But the operating manual I have is in Japanese. In YANMAR for Europe that I addressed I replied that in Europe this type of tractor is not covered and therefore they cannot serve me Please tell me that I can provide the corresponding operating manual in English.
> 
> ...



I can tell you this but I am not sure that it is correct.......LOL All kidding aside, bmaveric should be responding to your post......He is the Yanmar God on here.....


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

vagelis Margaritis said:


> Good morning from Greece
> 
> I own a used tractors brand YANMAR RS-24. (It's exactly the same as the SHIBAURA RS-24). But the operating manual I have is in Japanese. In YANMAR for Europe that I addressed I replied that in Europe this type of tractor is not covered and therefore they cannot serve me Please tell me that I can provide the corresponding operating manual in English.
> 
> ...


See attached. 

*1995 24Hp 4WD

Yanmar
3TNE82* 










_*Yanmar RS-24*_ 



















The RS Series is an exclusive model to work in rice paddy fields. It's very weather proof from soaking in water.

The attached manual is for the RS24 RS27 RS30 RS33.


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

There is a 2nd generation with the model numbers ending in R. 

RS24R RS27R RS30R RS33R 

If you need that manual, you will need to visit the Yanmar Tractor Owners Group in the link below in my signature. The manual is 31Mb and can't be uploaded to this site.


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

See.......I told you.......LOL.....Right on cue, bro.......Right on cue.......😀


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

vagelis Margaritis said:


> Good morning from Greece
> 
> I own a used tractors brand YANMAR RS-24. (It's exactly the same as the SHIBAURA RS-24). But the operating manual I have is in Japanese. In YANMAR for Europe that I addressed I replied that in Europe this type of tractor is not covered and therefore they cannot serve me Please tell me that I can provide the corresponding operating manual in English.
> 
> ...


BTW, Yes it will be in Japanese. You will translate the manual via one of the 2 known OCR websites. 






Translate text from photos from English and other languages – Yandex.Translate


Use Yandex Translate to translate text from photos into Czech, English, French, German, Italian, Polish, Portuguese, Russian, Spanish, Turkish, Ukrainian and other languages (only available when you are online).




translate.yandex.com





or 



Translate an image



Example









translated to English










translated to Bulgarian 










Simple.


----------

